# Heres my "fun" ride.



## trevmcrev (Jul 10, 2006)

Heres my "fun" ride. When I'm not climbing trees i like drivin between them fast as possible. Just hoping that on the karma side of things, i've helped more trees than i've not.


----------



## Paul61 (Jul 11, 2006)

Hey Trev........

Nice ride but..........the steerin wheel's on the wrong side mate! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## lovetheoutdoors (Jul 11, 2006)

Man that looks like a blast!!!!! nice man give it hell.


----------



## KMB (Jul 11, 2006)

trevmcrev said:


> Heres my "fun" ride. When I'm not climbing trees i like drivin between them fast as possible. Just hoping that on the karma side of things, i've helped more trees than i've not.



Rally car racing. Looks like a lot of fun. That's cool. How much of that car is stock? What mods, if any are done to it? Is it a Mitubishi (not sure of the spelling)? I'm assuming rear wheel drive. 4 or 6 cylinder? And what size/displacement?
Sorry for all the questions, I'm interested in cars and racing.

Kevin


----------



## lovetheoutdoors (Jul 11, 2006)

If its a true rally car its highly modified......im itching to hear this info too.


----------



## trevmcrev (Jul 12, 2006)

Ok, Firstly the steering wheel IS on the RIGHT side hahahaha 

Its a Mistsubishi Lancer GSR, 4cyl intercooled turbo 4wd. Full Cromoly roll cage, sparco seats, sabelt harnesses, carbon trim (basics only rest is stripped bare), Motec computer, UniFilter pod induction, 3" exhuast, DMS shocks ($2000 a corner-ouch ) evo brakes..............................

And hell yeah its so much FUN:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: 
Flying sideways down dirt roads through the forest is a real blast, highly addictive stuff.

Expensive hobby though, it gobbles up a set of tyres($1000) every rally(120kms competitive) and brakes every other. And then......... when you roll it like i did last year it costs you even more 

I like to work & play around trees.

Heres some more pics. 
1 with some nice scenery in the background.
2 with some nice(er?) scenery (not my car though)


----------



## KMB (Jul 12, 2006)

trevmcrev said:


> Flying sideways down dirt roads through the forest is a real blast, highly addictive stuff.



I bet it is! I love my pickup, but I like "driving" a car on twisty roads. I've never had the chance to drive a real performance car "properly". One day maybe. Thanks for the info.

Kevin


----------



## Whiteindustries (Jul 14, 2006)

*Nice Ride*

Always wanted to do the rally thing.Had a fully prepared MG Midget that I used to road race but doing it in the dirt always looked like MORE fun to me.
Keep up the good work.


----------



## trevmcrev (Jul 17, 2006)

The Midget looks fun but yeah sideways in the dirt is where its at for me! Also the challenge of every corner, crest bump or bend being thrown at you being different as opposed to going round n round n round the same corners.

Trev


----------

